# Installed aftermarket radio, amp, and subs... And no sound. Please help



## E46330ci (Jun 5, 2013)

LoveMy_330Ci said:


> I just installed an aftermarket radio, amp and 2 12" subs. Yet I have not sound what so ever. All the wires in the aftermarket adapter are connected besides the blue and orange wires. I read that I have to connect the blue wire to the radio's blue and white wire. But I need the blue and white wire for the remote wire for the amp. Please help! Thanks in advance


----------



## 2Greeny7 (May 30, 2013)

Hello!

First we need your make and model of your car as well as your stereo unit!

Other wise I couldn't tell you where to start! But for sure you have hooked up a wire wrong on your head unit! You should be receiving power there! If that turns on but does not make any sound look at your diagram again and make sure all output wires are correct! 

I hope thing sheds some insight if not I'll be here for your next post!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

E46330ci said:


> LoveMy_330Ci said:
> 
> 
> > I just installed an aftermarket radio, amp and 2 12" subs. Yet I have not sound what so ever. All the wires in the aftermarket adapter are connected besides the blue and orange wires. I read that I have to connect the blue wire to the radio's blue and white wire. But I need the blue and white wire for the remote wire for the amp. Please help! Thanks in advance
> ...


----------

